# Foundation that will last through sun and humidity???



## xandiex (May 21, 2010)

I'm an avid Studio Fix fan, however, I have a dilemma.

Seeing as I have an extensive collection of MAC, a good friend who's wedding I am  a part of, asked me to do her makeup as well as all of the other bridesmaids.

Problem? We are in South Florida, and it is an afternoon beach wedding. *cue horror scream*

I need recommendations for a not too heavy foundation that will stay beautiful on the face in the heat and humidity. I know that I, for one, tend to get face shine. I want her girls and her pictures (myself too, of course) to be nothing less than perfect!

*note* I am a Studio Fix C4. With the exception of myself, and oneother girl, all of the other bridesmaids are VERRRY fair-skinned, so I definitely need recommendations as something good to have in my kit that will work for the fair-skinned ladies.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LC (May 21, 2010)

clarins truly matte foundation


----------



## miss_supra (May 22, 2010)

MUFE Matte Velvet with the HD powder worked amazing for me in Mexico with super humidity.


----------



## MzzRach (May 22, 2010)

Try Estee Lauder DoubleWear (FULL coverage) or Estee Lauder DoubleWear Light. I like the Light formula, but the caveat is it only comes in a few colours.

MUFE Mat Velvet would also work well, applied lightly.  It is great for shine control and holds up beautifully.


----------



## chocula (May 22, 2010)

2nd the MUFE rec.  I lived in Tampa/St. Pete before I moved to Vegas and it was the best I've used/worked with in those conditions.


----------



## lechat (May 23, 2010)

EL Double Wear.

However (though it likely will not have the range of colours you need, it goes to an ivory but i'm not sure how light that is), I've been testing Rimmel Lasting Finish 16Hr Foundation and it's so wonderful. I was NC40, I believe, when I used MAC, but i'm sure i've lightened. I'm a M30 (winter) and M40 (summer) in CoverFX if anyone's familiar. The match is dead on.

Weather here is 87-90+ this time of year with humidity so thick you can barely breathe outside. Foundation literally melts off. I've used Doublewear for years, but it always gets dewy after a little while. Not so with Rimmel.

Bonus: No oxidization/weird colour change.

I wore it hiking yesterday and walking today. I got sweaty and still...no streaks, no melt. I didn't even need powder when I was done.

I found it on sale, packaged with the primer (which I really like) for ...
TWO BUCKS.

So check your walgreens.


----------



## Kragey (May 23, 2010)

How much coverage do you need? I usually recommend a tinted moisturizer and a dusting of powder if you want something that won't melt off but also won't be shiny. However, that combination is pretty light coverage, medium at the most if you use enough powder.


----------



## lindas1983 (May 23, 2010)

I never tried it but i'd think a mineral make up such as bare escentuals would do well in humid weather, as its powder there would be less chance of it melting off.  I could be wrong though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

I love my Face Atelier ultra foundation! It's the best one I've ever used and the stuff stays put! It gives your skin such a healthy look and covers very nicely. no only that but you don't need a primer with it as it has silicone right in the formula. I have very sensitive skin, MAC foundations break me out but this stuff doesn't.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

Shiseido Sun Protection Foundation works for me, that stuff is pretty much everything-proof and the finish is stunning too!


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Try Estee Lauder DoubleWear (FULL coverage) or Estee Lauder DoubleWear Light. I like the Light formula, but the caveat is it only comes in a few colours.

MUFE Mat Velvet would also work well, applied lightly.  It is great for shine control and holds up beautifully._

 





 I live in south Louisiana and the humidity is horrible here as well. I use Estee Lauder DoubleWear for nights out on the town with DH. If you can't find the exact match for each girl get the MA to mix them for you. This is how I get my shade. I really need to get some of the DW Light for daytime. 

Oh, if you have a CCO near by, I have seen the Light formula at mine (Gulfport, MS.)


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 18, 2010)

i love estee lauders doublewear and mufe matte velvet.

however, if you want something a little cheaper and unique, try bb cream. i recently got into the craze, but its been a whole big thing in asia. its perfect for light to medium skin toned ladies. it heals skin, usually has great spf, stays on FOREVER, and has decent buildable coverage as well. if needed, just dust on some powder and you are set for the entire day.

you can try e-baying them. one of the most popular one is the missha perfect cover bbcream. it runs for about ~15$ i believe...?


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 18, 2010)

coverblend concealing foundation! i wore it camping in north carolina and it lasted all day!


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have good success with my Revlon Colorstay for oily/combination skin. I can wear this out in the heat all day and sweating and somehow it stays put.


----------



## she (Jun 18, 2010)

mac satin finish foundation, it has more of a dewey look and holds its own under humidity


----------



## User38 (Jun 18, 2010)

EL MAximum cover is the longest wearing formula, imo... it works even underwater


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabyGirlB* 

 
_I love my Face Atelier ultra foundation! It's the best one I've ever used and the stuff stays put! It gives your skin such a healthy look and covers very nicely. no only that but you don't need a primer with it as it has silicone right in the formula. I have very sensitive skin, MAC foundations break me out but this stuff doesn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 How is this for oily skin?


----------



## ..kels* (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_





 How is this for oily skin?_

 
Not the best for oily skin... the finish on it is really dewy.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 21, 2010)

Revlon Colorstay, lasts through sweat and the sun.


----------



## user79 (Jun 23, 2010)

Makeup Forever Face & Body is water resistant and not too heavy, perfect for what you'd need it for. Some of the recommendations in here seem really heavy to me like Mat Velvet+ or EL Double Wear, I guess it depends if you want something light or heavy. Remember you will be out in bright sunlight probably, sometimes heavy foundations look bad in those kind of light conditions.


----------



## lechat (Jun 23, 2010)

MissChievous said:


> Makeup Forever Face & Body is water resistant and not too heavy, perfect for what you'd need it for. Some of the recommendations in here seem really heavy to me like Mat Velvet+ or EL Double Wear, I guess it depends if you want something light or heavy. Remember you will be out in bright sunlight probably, *sometimes heavy foundations look bad in those kind of light conditions.[*/quote]
> 
> It's all about the way you apply it.
> I put DW on very sheerly and i've never had an issue with it looking like makeup outside. Pretty much any foundation is buildable, and EL is one of the easiest to do it with, IMO.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Revlon Colorstay, lasts through sweat and the sun._

 
Works for me as well.


----------

